# Best place in Australia to improve my health?



## uborn

Hi, I’m looking for a perfect place in Australia to go thru rehabilitation process (non alcohol). I was set up already to go to Florida but was denied entry, I will try one more time in three weeks with additional papers, but want to prepare in case I get denied again, so Australia is my back up plan from October to March or April if I get an extension later on.

I would like some input only from people who actually have some knowledge, pointing out the problem and not offering a solution is just wasting forum bandwidth.

When I posted on the Florida forum people said it’s impossible but I did find a nice room in Belleair Bluffs 2 miles from the beach for $400 per month. Was within short distance from Wal-Mart, home hardware, farmers market, bike park trail, big city Tampa was 20 miles away so perfect location kind of rural suburbia yet very close to civilization.

Here is a summery of what I need:

Budget $1500 per month, so I guess $500 for a room and $1000 for food. I’m on GAPS diet, which requires me to eat fresh all the time and healthy this is expensive diet, I’m spending at least $900 per month now just on food a long here in Toronto. Will not have a car, bicycle for sure and scooter maybe so need everything as far as food within 3-5 miles proximity

1) what part of Australian coastal cities has warm weather between 20C to 30C from October to April? I can tolerate 35C and very high humidity for few days but not weeks without any drop off. Same with cold, if it’s below 20C for more then a week by back stiffens up. I also need lots of sunshine for vitamin D, so somewhere where it doesn’t rain a lot between October and April.

2) What part of coastal cities has more or less calm waters, meaning it’s not 20 foot waves all the time where the ocean sucks you in 20 feet deep in a nanosecond?

3) Food is 70% of my recovery process, I know small towns have much less variety but the beaches,ocean water quality, air quality are much better less crowded, where as larger towns specially those that are situated near ports have better selection of food but all other aspects are worst.

4) Is there a location like Belleair Bluffs where I can combine all these things, so maybe a small town near the beach with few farms around it with quality meat and seafood with specific things like Bone marrow, Duck fat, Goose fat, fresh eggs, fresh milk, unsalted butter or Ghee ……and seafood market with a large selection of seafood more specific like Mackerel, Herring, Sardines…, but not too far from a semi large or large city (200,000 pop or higher pop and civilization. Need lots of vegetation so maybe green city with suburban and possibly bicycle trail or something near by. 

Sorry for such a long post, my neighbor her son lives in Ocean Shores, Byron bay area, I haven’t contacted him yet, but I’m looking at the coastline from Brisbane all the way to Melbourne 

Not sure what are the ocean temperatures in that section, I think I can tolerate 18C water temp but nothing lower. 


Cheers


----------



## aussiesteve

uborn said:


> Hi, I&#146;m looking for a perfect place in Australia to go thru rehabilitation process (non alcohol). I was set up already to go to Florida but was denied entry, I will try one more time in three weeks with additional papers, but want to prepare in case I get denied again, so Australia is my back up plan from October to March or April if I get an extension later on.
> 
> I would like some input only from people who actually have some knowledge, pointing out the problem and not offering a solution is just wasting forum bandwidth.
> 
> When I posted on the Florida forum people said it&#146;s impossible but I did find a nice room in Belleair Bluffs 2 miles from the beach for $400 per month. Was within short distance from Wal-Mart, home hardware, farmers market, bike park trail, big city Tampa was 20 miles away so perfect location kind of rural suburbia yet very close to civilization.
> 
> Here is a summery of what I need:
> 
> Budget $1500 per month, so I guess $500 for a room and $1000 for food. I&#146;m on GAPS diet, which requires me to eat fresh all the time and healthy this is expensive diet, I&#146;m spending at least $900 per month now just on food a long here in Toronto. Will not have a car, bicycle for sure and scooter maybe so need everything as far as food within 3-5 miles proximity
> 
> 1) what part of Australian coastal cities has warm weather between 20C to 30C from October to April? I can tolerate 35C and very high humidity for few days but not weeks without any drop off. Same with cold, if it&#146;s below 20C for more then a week by back stiffens up. I also need lots of sunshine for vitamin D, so somewhere where it doesn&#146;t rain a lot between October and April.
> 
> 2) What part of coastal cities has more or less calm waters, meaning it&#146;s not 20 foot waves all the time where the ocean sucks you in 20 feet deep in a nanosecond?
> 
> 3) Food is 70% of my recovery process, I know small towns have much less variety but the beaches,ocean water quality, air quality are much better less crowded, where as larger towns specially those that are situated near ports have better selection of food but all other aspects are worst.
> 
> 4) Is there a location like Belleair Bluffs where I can combine all these things, so maybe a small town near the beach with few farms around it with quality meat and seafood with specific things like Bone marrow, Duck fat, Goose fat, fresh eggs, fresh milk, unsalted butter or Ghee &#133;&#133;and seafood market with a large selection of seafood more specific like Mackerel, Herring, Sardines&#133;, but not too far from a semi large or large city (200,000 pop or higher pop and civilization. Need lots of vegetation so maybe green city with suburban and possibly bicycle trail or something near by.
> 
> Sorry for such a long post, my neighbor her son lives in Ocean Shores, Byron bay area, I haven&#146;t contacted him yet, but I&#146;m looking at the coastline from Brisbane all the way to Melbourne
> 
> Not sure what are the ocean temperatures in that section, I think I can tolerate 18C water temp but nothing lower.
> 
> Cheers


Hi
What is you nationality and how long do you plan to come for?
The reason I ask is that if you have been refused entry into the USA you may encounter a similar problem here.
The cost of living is extremely high , but somewhat cheaper in rural areas.
The area around Byron Bay should meet you requirements but the humidity does get high in the warmer months.
The surf can be extremely rough along the coast anywhere in the area you have described except in the odd bay or inlet.


----------



## uborn

I’ve talked to the Australian consular office in Ottawa about my specific situation they said for 6 month stay it’s not an issue since I’ll be applying for E600 class visa for 6 months, the scrutiny is much stricter if I go for the one year visa. Getting into USA today is much harder then any other country. I simply did not prepare enough with proper documents, so I don’t think it would be an issue for Australia since they have less restrictions based on my situation. I’m here not to seek legal advice I’m seeking lifestyle advice. 

My biggest concern is what type of choice of seafood verity; meat…is there in smaller areas how often do they bring it in how fresh is it places like ocean Shores, Byron Bay…. Is it only local and seasonal seafood, or do they bring other stuff, otherwise I have to get much closer to a bigger city. Same with dairy or fresh produce.

So where is the cut off on city size or area where the choices are narrowed down or things sit for few days on the shelves or they sell stuff which is mostly frozen?

The humidity is what I need actually for my back rehab, so when it’s 30C and humid I feel great. Now if it’s 35C and humid my back feels good but I start to dehydrate if it’s more then few days in a row over 35C but still prefer hot weather over cold.

Cheers


----------



## aussiesteve

uborn said:


> I&#146;ve talked to the Australian consular office in Ottawa about my specific situation they said for 6 month stay it&#146;s not an issue since I&#146;ll be applying for E600 class visa for 6 months, the scrutiny is much stricter if I go for the one year visa. Getting into USA today is much harder then any other country. I simply did not prepare enough with proper documents, so I don&#146;t think it would be an issue for Australia since they have less restrictions based on my situation. I&#146;m here not to seek legal advice I&#146;m seeking lifestyle advice.
> 
> My biggest concern is what type of choice of seafood verity; meat&#133;is there in smaller areas how often do they bring it in how fresh is it places like ocean Shores, Byron Bay&#133;. Is it only local and seasonal seafood, or do they bring other stuff, otherwise I have to get much closer to a bigger city. Same with dairy or fresh produce.
> 
> So where is the cut off on city size or area where the choices are narrowed down or things sit for few days on the shelves or they sell stuff which is mostly frozen?
> 
> The humidity is what I need actually for my back rehab, so when it&#146;s 30C and humid I feel great. Now if it&#146;s 35C and humid my back feels good but I start to dehydrate if it&#146;s more then few days in a row over 35C but still prefer hot weather over


I had no intention of giving you a legal lecture. I was only mentioning if you think it is hard to get into the USA well Australia is harder!
Produce in small coastal towns is fresh but by no means cheap.

With so many requirements and such a small budget you may find Australia not to be the place for you.


----------



## uborn

Everybody says it’s expensive, can someone break it down for me on the food cost, here is what I pay here in Toronto:

Meat about $15 per lb
Seafood, whole fish about $7-$10 per lb
Stuff like shrimp is about $15 per lb
Produce is generally $2-$3 per lb
Milk $4 per 1L


How much more expensive is it?


----------



## aussiesteve

uborn said:


> Everybody says it's expensive, can someone break it down for me on the food cost, here is what I pay here in Toronto:
> 
> Meat about $15 per lb
> Seafood, whole fish about $7-$10 per lb
> Stuff like shrimp is about $15 per lb
> Produce is generally $2-$3 per lb
> Milk $4 per 1L
> 
> How much more expensive is it?


I would say that prices here are roughly the same if you purchase organic fresh food. The price of gasoline is also roughly the same. 
Public transport costs are high, a 30 km train and bus journey costs $7.
As far as accommodation, look at the rental section on this site www.realestate.com.au or check out Gumtree.com it has an accommodation section as well.


----------



## uborn

Well then I don't see a reason why it's not possible from financial point of view, I've seen rooms on gumtree for about $500 to $600 per month emailed few of them few days back, but no reply, maybe these are phone in only, the only issue is transport, but if gas is the same a $400 scooter could solve that problem if the major food markets are within 20-30 mile radius. 

Cheers


----------



## aussiesteve

uborn said:


> Well then I don't see a reason why it's not possible from financial point of view, I've seen rooms on gumtree for about $500 to $600 per month emailed few of them few days back, but no reply, maybe these are phone in only, the only issue is transport, but if gas is the same a $400 scooter could solve that problem if the major food markets are within 20-30 mile radius.
> 
> Cheers


A scooter is a good idea, if you stick to less than 50 cc you can use your Canadian car drivers licence. If you have a Canadian motor cycle licence then you can ride anything. I have not seen any registered bike with a Road Worthy Certificate for $400 but again try Gumtree. The nearest large urban area is the Gold Coast of Queensland about 2 hours on a scooter, but for general shopping there is no need to travel that far.


----------



## uborn

Well that was my second choice is to find a small beach town within 20 miles of gold coast - are there any that fit my criteria?


----------



## aussiesteve

uborn said:


> Well that was my second choice is to find a small beach town within 20 miles of gold coast - are there any that fit my criteria?


You need to look South of tweed heads.
Pottsville, Kingscliff, Casurita, Hastings Point area.


----------



## uborn

Talked to a neighbor again she said her son pays $25 per lb for salmon, $25 per lb for Porter House meat…. This is in Baryon bay, very expensive, I’m wondering if its like this everywhere or specific to BB? Are prices lower once you get closer to larger city markets? If so by how much?

Cheers


----------



## aussiesteve

uborn said:


> Talked to a neighbor again she said her son pays $25 per lb for salmon, $25 per lb for Porter House meat&#8230;. This is in Baryon bay, very expensive, I'm wondering if its like this everywhere or specific to BB? Are prices lower once you get closer to larger city markets? If so by how much?
> 
> Cheers


I am surprised at those prices. Maybe that is the price for certified organic food in a specialty shop. In a general supermarket the price would be around half that .


----------



## uborn

That's my concern i never shop in a supermarket for fish or meat, only a dedicated seafood store or a butcher shop.


----------



## aussiesteve

uborn said:


> That's my concern i never shop in a supermarket for fish or meat, only a dedicated seafood store or a butcher shop.


Well the local butcher's shop would be able to supply your meat needs, as far as fish goes you may have to change your taste as Salmon is an exotic cold water species and not readily available. There are plenty of delicious local varieties available.


----------

